# moving thermostat



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

As hard as fishing a wire into the wall.

Need more details - how many stories, is the air handler/furnace/blower on the same floor as the T'stat or another, do you have access to the current and future walls from above or below where the wire goes into the stud space, etc....


----------



## jimimcd (Nov 13, 2007)

*more info*

wow! thanks for the quick reply!! Here's the scoop:
i work for a camp, and have housing provided. It is a converted farmhand cottage, so it is pretty rough, which is nice. I'm not an hvac guy so i'll describe what i have. an oil furnace with baseboards. furnace has to fire up and baseboards start "clicking" to provide heat. sorry 'bout the amateur description. furnace is in basment, and all living space is on first floor. Right now wire to thermostat is exposed, so i would not feel like I had to fish wire through wall. is it as easy as relocating thermostat to small, and very hot, bedroom, drilling a hole in the floor and connecting to furnace?
thanks again!!


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

If you're comfortable taking the cover off your thermostat to see how many or few wires are connected and you would be disconnecting [marking them and taking notes so you can re-assemble correctly either in your new location or back where it started} and it sounds like you will be pulling them down through your floor and then pushing them back up through your newly drilled hole {be sure to know exactly where that hole is coming out and what you are drilling through- blind drilling is not the way to find electrical or natural gas or plumbing or discover your hole came out in another room or over a timber}, and you're sure you have enough length of wire to move to your new location then yes, that's about as hard as it should be.
I'm not an HVAC tradesman but doesn't your camp have a maintenance gal or guy who'd be more than happy to do this for you or at least help you do it? I suspect if that were the case you wouldn't be asking us. Good luck.


----------



## undone (Nov 12, 2007)

*remote control*

Next best thing to...? Wireless! Whats cool about the transmitter is that you can put in any room. Or keep it with you. Who needs wires. 
Some folks don't know how to be practical, however --they'll keep it on their person or put it some place it doesn't belong--remember to follow proper guidelines.


----------

